# Another mystery



## Maggie3fan (Dec 29, 2021)

I have another critter to identify...so I'm working in my bedroom closet getting all the Christmas crap down and all that stuff to decorate and I came upon a cardboard box that had my Lenox vase boxes the original boxes I collect Lenox crystal vases and so here's what I saw these bite marks...very sharp and there's tracks and and it's just really weird no poop anywhere and whatever kind of creature was was starting to shred newspaper to make an nest but that's clean they left evidently. The thing that's bothering me is my closet... the boxes that I'm talking about were on the third high shelf up by the damn ceiling.... too high for a mouse or a rat I would think and this is too sharp so tell me what you think guys thanks. notice to drag marks to it's like this big sharp hole and then I don't know drag marks is just really weird and it's scaring me because it's obviously a very sharp thing that did that


----------



## jaizei (Dec 29, 2021)

Unless the shelf is supported by greased, steel posts there is no such thing as too high for a mouse or rat.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 29, 2021)

jaizei said:


> Unless the shelf is supported by greased, steel posts there is no such thing as too high for a mouse or rat.


Yes and I do have them bad...i even had 2 different mice make nests in my car...in the seat! But these indentions don't look mouse or rat...ya think?


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 29, 2021)

Rodents don't have fangs. And they are not the least bit house trained.

My guess: cat.


----------



## Ink (Dec 29, 2021)

Cat scratch or chewing on the box?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2021)

* * * Queue Twilight Zone music * * *


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 29, 2021)

Looks like the dreaded Pacific Northwest Two-Clawed Tree Sloth. I thought they were extinct. ?‍


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 29, 2021)

Most


Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like the dreaded Pacific Northwest Two-Clawed Tree Sloth. I thought they were extinct. ?‍


Most of the stuff in my closet IS extinct...


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 29, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Rodents don't have fangs. And they are not the least bit house trained.
> 
> My guess: cat.


I agree. Cat cleaning claws and card board is irresistible. Picture 5?tells on the critter ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Chupacabra?


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 29, 2021)

Snipe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 29, 2021)

Well Maggie.
.You've got cats and you've got holes.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 30, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Rodents don't have fangs. And they are not the least bit house trained.
> 
> My guess: cat.


wrong...I do have 2 cats...one is a 30 lb Maine Coon who cannot jump or climb...and the other is a 14 year old kitty who has bad hips and cannot climb or jump...so while it's a good guess...no cigar...the shelf the boxes are on is a measured 25 ft high...so nope...not a cat
you can see Simon's cancer eye in this photo....

and Smokey...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2021)

You need to get a new tape measure. There isn't a ceiling in your whole park that's 25' high!


----------



## jeff kushner (Dec 30, 2021)

Big sisters have no mercy.............but you guys are a hoot!

30LBS? That is one huge kitty!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> wrong...I do have 2 cats...one is a 30 lb Maine Coon who cannot jump or climb...and the other is a 14 year old kitty who has bad hips and cannot climb or jump...so while it's a good guess...no cigar...the shelf the boxes are on is a measured 25 ft high...so nope...not a cat
> you can see Simon's cancer eye in this photo....
> View attachment 338251
> and Smokey...
> View attachment 338253


I love your dial phone in the first picture. Did I give that to you? I just gave a touch tone one similar to that to Genine to give to one of the autistic kids at her school. Every time his class comes into the lunch room he runs into the kitchen and starts pounding on their phone. I just checked with Amazon and I can buy one like yours for $46, but it's an off the wall brand, not Western Electric or AT&T.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Jackalope


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 31, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> wrong...I do have 2 cats...one is a 30 lb Maine Coon who cannot jump or climb...and the other is a 14 year old kitty who has bad hips and cannot climb or jump...so while it's a good guess...no cigar...the shelf the boxes are on is a measured 25 ft high...so nope...not a cat
> you can see Simon's cancer eye in this photo....
> View attachment 338251
> and Smokey...
> View attachment 338253


I was wondering if in the first picture that is the equivalent of gray hair in a senior cat. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 31, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I was wondering if in the first picture that is the equivalent of gray hair in a senior cat. ?


What do you mean? Simon eye?


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 31, 2021)

Maggie, I would start by ruling things out. . .My first guess would be a raccoon, BUT you say this is in a bedroom closet. What has access to the closet? Racoon = No, Cat's = yes (although way too large (No I wouldn't say fat, don't wanna hurt their feelings)) Rat's = YES. Any other critter's you've had in your house? . .
And, I know rats can jump 5'. So a High shelf would not be much of a problem, and they are exceptional climbers, as are raccoons, but I'm not so sure of the Claw? marks, or Tooth/teeth? marks. . . So. . . I'm not quite sure what made those marks


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 31, 2021)

Cat.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 31, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> What do you mean? Simon eye?


No his goldish hair.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 31, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well Maggie.
> .You've got cats and you've got holes.


But the holes are higher than either cat can get up there...really.Those boxes were all packed in a big cardboard box on the highest shelf in my closet. Neither cat can jump that high as the lowest shelf is about 2 feet taller than my 5'6. So it is impossible for my 2 cats to get up that high. I had to buy steps for Simon so he can get up on the bed...you guys failed me this time...look at the spacing and drag marks here


jeff kushner said:


> Big sisters have no mercy.............but you guys are a hoot!
> 
> 30LBS? That is one huge kitty!


Simon is Norwegian Forest cat and Main Coon...he is so big there is no way to pick him up comfortable for him. When he "sits" on your lap his front legs are on one side his tummy on your lap and his back legs and butt are on the other side of the couch. He can stand on his back feet with his stealin as* giant paws on the kitchen counter. He seriously thinks he's starving, when I eat he sits beside my chair two long strands of drool falling and stares at me. He literally will eat any thing that is edible...avocado, corn, tortillas....if it's food he'll eat it. I open one can of wet food in the morning, and one at night, he has free feed of dry. Smokey eats what is left.
Look at this


I decided it's not an animal...


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 31, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Maggie, I would start by ruling things out. . .My first guess would be a raccoon, BUT you say this is in a bedroom closet. What has access to the closet? Racoon = No, Cat's = yes (although way too large (No I wouldn't say fat, don't wanna hurt their feelings)) Rat's = YES. Any other critter's you've had in your house? . .
> And, I know rats can jump 5'. So a High shelf would not be much of a problem, and they are exceptional climbers, as are raccoons, but I'm not so sure of the Claw? marks, or Tooth/teeth? marks. . . So. . . I'm not quite sure what made those marks


Maggie, 
Sorry I was not able to come up with an explanation. . .though I thought about it. .


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 31, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Maggie,
> Sorry I was not able to come up with an explanation. . .though I thought about it. .


The thought of rats in my closet is kinda creepy...


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 31, 2021)

Those are not rats' teeth. Rats are rodents; they nibble at things with giant, flat incisors.

Those punctures are from long, sharp canines. 

Cats.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 31, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Those are not rats' teeth. Rats are rodents; they nibble at things with giant, flat incisors.
> 
> Those punctures are from long, sharp canines.
> 
> Cats.


I just have a problem with the distances of the punctures, rat's maybe not, Cat's I don't know . . .


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Dec 31, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> But the holes are higher than either cat can get up there...really.Those boxes were all packed in a big cardboard box on the highest shelf in my closet. Neither cat can jump that high as the lowest shelf is about 2 feet taller than my 5'6. So it is impossible for my 2 cats to get up that high. I had to buy steps for Simon so he can get up on the bed...you guys failed me this time...look at the spacing and drag marks here
> 
> Simon is Norwegian Forest cat and Main Coon...he is so big there is no way to pick him up comfortable for him. When he "sits" on your lap his front legs are on one side his tummy on your lap and his back legs and butt are on the other side of the couch. He can stand on his back feet with his stealin as* giant paws on the kitchen counter. He seriously thinks he's starving, when I eat he sits beside my chair two long strands of drool falling and stares at me. He literally will eat any thing that is edible...avocado, corn, tortillas....if it's food he'll eat it. I open one can of wet food in the morning, and one at night, he has free feed of dry. Smokey eats what is left.
> Look at this
> ...


Where did you get a cat like that? He’s a beauty!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Dec 31, 2021)

Even the scratch/puncture pattern is weird 2, 4, and 3 scratches and punctures.
Or 3, 4, and 2 looking from the opposite angle


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Dec 31, 2021)

Could one of the cats have been resting on the box, then launched himself off leaving those marks behind?


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 31, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> I just have a problem with the distances of the punctures, rat's maybe not, Cat's I don't know . . .


Angry party guest with an ice pick?

Angry party guests are known to make paper nests in closets...


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 31, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Angry party guest with an ice pick?
> 
> Angry party guests are known to make paper nests in closets...


Zen . . Stop!. . .Your killin me ?....Ur crackin me up! ? ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 31, 2021)

Could it be an insect like a weevil?
I mean it'd have to be a gigantic one and I'm not sure they're into cardboard.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 1, 2022)

Measure the fangs and measure the holes!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 1, 2022)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Could one of the cats have been resting on the box, then launched himself off leaving those marks behind?


nope


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 1, 2022)

My oldest son (58) who hates my guts...says it probably happened in my house in California and I just don't remember.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 1, 2022)

maggie3fan said:


> My oldest son (58) who hates my guts...says it probably happened in my house in California and I just don't remember.


I do stuff to aggravate myself later all the time!


----------



## ZenHerper (Jan 1, 2022)

maggie3fan said:


> My oldest son (58) who hates my guts...says it probably happened in my house in California and I just don't remember.


Because, cat.


----------



## Ink (Jan 1, 2022)

Bat claws?


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jan 1, 2022)

Ink said:


> Bat claws?


?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 1, 2022)

Definately not a Chupacabra- way to cold for them unless they snuck a ride in a box from your sister?


----------

